# Hilfe für ER-Modell



## dennis93 (30. November 2011)

Hallo! 

Nach längerer suche und nach mehr oder weniger großer Verzweiflung bin ich hier gelandet und hoffe hier auf etwas Hilfe zu stoßen..

Ich gehe in die 12. Klasse eines Wirtschaftsgymnasiums und mein Problem ist, wir haben letzte Woche eine Aufgabe im Informatikunterricht bekommen, in der es heißt ein ER-Modell zu erstellen. Leider sehe ich bei dieser Aufgabe einfach Komplett schwarz und bitte um Hilfe, da ich Informatik als viertes Prüfungsfach belegt habe.

In der Aufgabe geht es um ein Hotel und wir haben folgende Informationen und Hinweise bekommen:

Das Hotel auf Teneriffa, ein mittelständischer Familienbetrieb, vermietet 100 Zimmer in fünf verschiedenen Kategorien. Die Kategorien sind unterschiedlich luxuriös ausgestattet, beinhalten eine bestimmte Anzahl von Betten und dementsprechend ist der Kategoriepreis pro Gast unterschiedlich. Die Verwaltung erfolgt bislang händisch auf Listen und Belegen.
Ihre Aufgabe ist die Planung und Erstellung einer Datenbank, die die Abläufe innerhalb des Unternehmens darstellt. (ER-Modell mit Entitäten, Beziehungen, Primär-, Fremdschlüssel und Kardinalitäten)

*Hinweise:*

- Gäste buchen ein Zimmer
- Gäste verlassen das Hotel und bekommen eine Rechnung. Je Zimmer gibt es einen Zahler, der im System registriert wird.
- Gäste buchen eine Verpflegungskategorie je Zimmer (Halbpension, Vollpension, All Inclusive, Frühstück oder ohne Verpflegung)
- Gäste nutzen Zusatzleistungen wie z.B. die Tennisanlage, Telefon und Internet (Beispielliste mit: Gast ; Zusatzleistung ; Datum ; Anzahlt (Stunden) )
- Für in der Bar in Anspruch genommene Getränke wird ein Beleg mit folgenden Daten ausgefüllt: Datum, Zimmernummer, Getränke, Anzahl


Ich habe mir natürlich schon selber einige Überlegungen gemacht, habe aber derzeit erst Entitätstypen aufgestellt.
Gäste, Ort, Rechnung, Zusatzleistungen, Verpflegung, Bar, Zimmer und Zimmerkategorie
Mir fehlen dazu die Kardinalitäten und wie sie richtig miteinander verbunden werden.

Da dies eine Aufgabe ist, die wir später abgeben und vortragen müssen, muss das ER-Modell natürlich nicht nur auf den Text aufgebaut werden. Das Modell hat natürlich unendliche Weiten und wenn jemand noch kreativ ist und ihm etwas einfällt, könnte er mich ruhig darauf hinweisen 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir irgendwie dabei helfen könntet.
LG


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hey und herzlich willkommen,

dann zeig doch mal ein Screen von deinen bisherigen UML.
Die Klassen/Objekte/Tabellen wirst du doch sicher angelegt haben?

Bzgl Kardinalitäten:
Da du Informatik als Prüfungsfach belegst, musst du eigentlich wissen, was das ist.
Daher: bei welcher Kardinalität hast du direkt Probleme?

Das Forum ist nicht dazu da, dass andere dir deine Hausaufgabe schreiben.

mfg
bo


----------



## takidoso (1. Dezember 2011)

hi Ho,
ich glaube es geht hier weniger um OOD/OOP und damit nicht um UML, sondern lediglich um ER ;-)

Also Thema Kardinalitäten:
Bei diesem Thema geht es darum mal blöd ausgedrückt: wie viele von einer Entität eine beziehungen haben können von der anderen Entität. Also geht es hier gewissermaen um Mengenbeziehungen.
Eigentlich gar nicht mal so schwierig wenn man sich immer die Frage stellt wie vele können die einen mit den anderen was zu tun haben 

In Deinem Beispiel könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ein Gast vermutlich nicht mehr als ein Zimmer belegt, andererseits ein Zimmer mehr als einen Gast aufnimmt.
also Gast zu Zimmer 1 zu n ;-)

So kannst Du dir auch mit den anderen Entitäten diese Frage stellen. Immer dann wenn eine Entität nichts mit einer anderen direkt zu tun hat gibt es halt da keinerlei Beziehung ;-)

Beziehung die da zu betrachten sind wären, 1 zu 1, 1 zu n und n zu m;

Viel Spaß bei der weiteren Modelierung

Takidoso


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (1. Dezember 2011)

takidoso hat gesagt.:


> hi Ho,
> ich glaube es geht hier weniger um OOD/OOP und damit nicht um UML, sondern lediglich um ER ;-)



ich weiß;
war mir nicht sicher, ob man (beim ER-Diagramm) die Tabellen als Tabellen oder Klassen bezeichnet, daher die Nennung 




> Da dies eine Aufgabe ist, die wir später abgeben und vortragen müssen, muss das ER-Modell natürlich nicht nur auf den Text aufgebaut werden. Das Modell hat natürlich unendliche Weiten und wenn jemand noch kreativ ist und ihm etwas einfällt, könnte er mich ruhig darauf hinweisen



Dazu wäre dein aktuelles ER Diagramm nützlich,
damit wir dich auf mögliche Fehler hinweisen oder Tipps geben können.

mfg
bo


----------



## dennis93 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hey 
Vielen dank für die antworten

hier einmal mein aktuelles ERM: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also was Kardinalitäten sind weiß ich natürlich, aber mein Problem ist es diese immer richtig zuzuordnen, ich habe dann noch weiterhin Probleme mit der Aufgabenstellung bzw. diese dann in das ERM umzusetzen, wäre nett wenn ihr euch mein aktuelles ERM mal anschauen könntet 
LG


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hey,

danke.
Jetzt kann man etwas visuelles sehen.

Meine Anmerkungen:
(1) Tabelle "Ort" löschen und in der Gast-Tabelle einfügen; (zumal der PK auf PLZ liegt; theoretisch müsste noch eine "ID" eingefügt werden)

(2) Tabelle "Ausstattung" in "Kategorie" oder Vergleichbares umbennen.; In einer Tabelle "Ausstattung" würde ich einzelne Komponenten wie Fernseher etc. erwarten.

(3) Du hast ab und an "ID" und manchmal "NR"; behalte "ID" bei; damit es einheitlich bleibt.

(4) Versuch die Fremdschlüssel direkt unter den Primärschlüssel zu ordnen; ist übersichtlicher

(5) Was bedeutet "Gast" -> "Anzahl"? Ist das nicht pro Reservierung unterschiedlich?

(6) Werden alle Zimmergäste in die Datenbank eingetragen oder nur der, der die Rechnung erhält bzw. reserviert hat?

to be continued...

mfg
bo


----------



## dennis93 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hey 

Alsooo

(1) Wir haben das eigentlich bisher immer so gemacht, dass wir die Tabelle Ort mit den Gästen bzw Kunden verbinden, da wir damit Redundanzen in den Tabellen verhindern können.. es könnte ja sein, dass es gäste gibt, die aus der selben Gegend kommen und die Postleitzahlen anders sind, aber der Ort gleich ist. Wir müssen nämlich danach dieses ERM in access übernehmen.

(2) In der Aufgabenstellung steht ja, dass es 5 verschiedene Kategorien gibt (Ich nehme mal an 1Stern,2Sterne usw.) deswegen habe ich auch überlegt vielleicht noch einen weiteren Entitätstypen dort anzuhängen wo ich dann auflisten kann, was für ausstattungen diese Kategorien haben.

(3) & (4) Jap da hast du Recht, werd ich so machen  

(5) Naja sagen wir mal so eine Person bucht, zb ein Vater und er hat noch 2 Kinder und seine Frau dabei, also wollte ich damit sagen, wie die Anzahl der Personen für die gebucht wird lautet.

(6) So wie ich es verstanden habe heißt es, dass nur eine Person eingetragen wird und die restlichen Personen, wie in Punkt 5 beschrieben, als Anzahl angegeben werden

Danke schonmal


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hey,

1) ist fraglich; was machst du bei PLZs mit verschiedenen Orten? Das kannst du nicht abfangen, solange deine PLZ als Primärschlüssel zählt.

2) Es gibt 5 Kategorien-nicht Ausstattungen; daher sollte die Tabelle auch so heißen.
Die unterschieldiche Ausstattung kennzeichnen Kategorien 

5) Dann wäre es ein Merkmal für die Tabelle Buchung o.ä.; in der Tabelle "Gast" kommen dann keine reservierungsspezifischen Daten rein, sondern nur die persönlichen Daten des Gasts.

Mal sehen, was andere noch erwähnen.
mfg
bo


----------

